# Mobile Phone Providers



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

My mobile phione contract is very nearly up and I'm looking into alternative deals - Virgin seem to be offering some decent ones, but I don't know anything about their coverage, etc - anyone here have any views/experience?

Cheers


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

excellent deals - uses the t-mobile network so make sure you have good coverage where you are.

I've a had good experience so far - recommeded!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Vodafone have half price line rental at the moment and the coverage in the UK and Eurpoe is excellent.

Make sure you add "Stop the Clock" and Passport, they are also doing loads of free extras depending on the price plan you choose.


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

I'm currently with Vodafone and haven't had many problems, it's just that I'm paying just under Â£17 a month (on a 12 month contract) with them - and for that I get 200 minutes and 500 texts. But this is soon to revert to their standard package!
Just doing a quick check, the nearest Vodafone can get to is Â£25 a month, over 18 months - taking into account half price line rentals, double texts, etc 

Virgin were offering Â£15 a month over the term of the contract (12 months) for 200 minutes and 300 texts, which didn't seem too bad -just wasn't sure of the coverage :?:

I'm hoping that a threat to go elsewhere may make Vodafone more amenable to offering an 'excusive' deal - evidence of better deals elsewhere will help in this - and if they don't match, then I'll ditch them.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

T-Mobile flex very good deals till the end of jan,just gone from orange to T-Mobile flex myself.

http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/Dispatcher?me ... cePlan=pmt


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had been with Orange for 10 years but in 2004 moved to T Mobile as their deals looked good.

I moved away from T Mobile when the 18 month contract was up as their bills were unfathomable and I found myself paying for services I was not using. It got to the stage where I looked at each bill if it looked about right then it was OK else (on many occasions) phoning them up to find I had been billed incorrectly or for a service which I was supposed to cancel after x months.

I moved to O2 who have been superb so far, although for some reason roaming is cheaper using a PAYG SIM rather than my contract SIM.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Boris71 said:


> I'm currently with Vodafone and haven't had many problems, it's just that I'm paying just under Â£17 a month (on a 12 month contract) with them - and for that I get 200 minutes and 500 texts. But this is soon to revert to their standard package!
> Just doing a quick check, the nearest Vodafone can get to is Â£25 a month, over 18 months - taking into account half price line rentals, double texts, etc
> 
> I'm hoping that a threat to go elsewhere may make Vodafone more amenable to offering an 'excusive' deal - evidence of better deals elsewhere will help in this - and if they don't match, then I'll ditch them.


If you are a heavy evening and weekend user "Stop the Clock" is invaluable as they only deduct a max of 3mins for every call you make up to 1 Hour

Love to text? 
1000 texts and 500 Anytime minutes

Chatterbox?
750 Anytime minutes with Vodafone Stop The Clock and 100 texts

Mad about your mobile? 
Best value for both 500 Anytime minutes and 500 texts with 6 monthsâ€™ free Mobile TV: Sky Entertainment Pack

all at Â£35 per package

Don't seem bad prices


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm with O2 just about to get a new contract through www.mobileshop.com have had 3 phones from them and they do pay their rebaits no problems.
18 month contract, 400mins per month 100 txt and a phone, 14 months cashback works out Â£6 per month!!! :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Johnwx said:


> I'm with O2 just about to get a new contract through www.mobileshop.com have had 3 phones from them and they do pay their rebaits no problems.
> 18 month contract, 400mins per month 100 txt and a phone, 14 months cashback works out Â£6 per month!!! :wink:


I've had Two phones from them and just 1 cashback problem .....

but they have just changed their T. & C. to give themselves longer to pay up, and they are now offering goods as cash alternatives.
I'm not sure that this doesn't smack of a company with cash flow problems??????


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm just about to get a new contract with Orange. Their Dolphin (!) Unlimited package means you get 550 mins & unlimited texts each month, plus free calls to a designated UK number for Â£35 a month.

Now I just have to decide on a phone. Kev P, Tim - is the Orange SPV M3100 any good? I know it is bulky but it seems a nice piece of kit with the Wifi connection


----------

